# Team India suspend Australia tour



## ravi_9793 (Jan 7, 2008)

> SYDNEY, January 7: The Indian cricket board (BCCI) has suspended its team's tour of Australia pending the outcome of an appeal for banned spinner Harbhajan Singh.
> 
> Harbhajan was suspended on Sunday by the International Cricket Council for three tests after being found guilty of racially abusing Australian all-rounder Andrew Symonds during the second test in Sydney. Harbhajan has denied the claims and the BCCI said the tour would be suspended until his appeal had been heard.
> 
> ...


source:
*cricket.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2679970.cms


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

It's better to suspend the whole tour, and return to home


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

They should have fought against the aussies.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 7, 2008)

duh... this is bad


----------



## Anindya (Jan 7, 2008)

A great news! Thanks


----------



## anand1 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's not in the favour of Sportmanship. But BCCI was forced to do so having seen all the drama in and off the field with the Indian cricket team including wrong verdicts by the umpires as well.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 7, 2008)

that's a rumour. India deny rumors of tour being called off *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ausvind/content/current/story/329533.html


----------



## casanova (Jan 7, 2008)

Come on guys, wrong umpiring even happened in First test against Indians. They kept calm. It just can't go on and on.

Support our Indian cricketers, say no here


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 7, 2008)

It's better to suspend the whole tour, and return to home
A great news.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 7, 2008)

gr88,i wanted this thing to happen.
this is kick a$$ stuff.Ausies are bloody cheaters!!


----------



## Who (Jan 7, 2008)

"Ponting must be fired"  - Peter Robok


 Watch Ibn 7 now..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Ponting shoudnt be fired, those umpires must be fired and ponting must be banned for 100 one dayers and 500 tests


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome 
Some1 check the bats of australian team first (how do they manage to set huge targets ?? ) ....   
I HATE AUSTRALIA    
and they r punishing only Harbhajan not ricky


----------



## Pat (Jan 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> that's a rumour. India deny rumors of tour being called off *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ausvind/content/current/story/329533.html



Tour has not been called off.It is just being temporarily suspended till a decision on harbhajan issue arrives.


----------



## Indyan (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, Tour is still on.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 7, 2008)

_Agar Ganguly captain hota toh Australia ko barabar se apna attitude dikhata_


----------



## x3060 (Jan 7, 2008)

we should just come home and teach those ******** ausis a leasson.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome!!! Great news guys! Now they should just stay put in their hotel rooms or return home.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2008)

well..it is ricky ponting who should be banned..last time the pakistan captain was banned by mike procter for claiming a catch he had grassed...........y should ponting be an excepio then??

these are double standards by any means....and "bhajji's bunny" sjould be banned


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2008)

ICC bows down 
Bucknor removed for the next match officially.Now waiting for the other decision.I am sure that will go india's way as well.

Just reiterates the fact that who rules the cricket fraternity


----------



## nvidia (Jan 8, 2008)

^^Super!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> ICC bows down
> Bucknor removed for the next match officially.Now waiting for the other decision.I am sure that will go india's way as well.
> 
> Just reiterates the fact that who rules the cricket fraternity


 
Good *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> ICC bows down
> Bucknor removed for the next match officially.Now waiting for the other decision.I am sure that will go india's way as well.
> 
> Just reiterates the fact that who rules the cricket fraternity



ya ..just saw cnn-ibn .... good newz ! i think india will look for a kill in perth !


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 8, 2008)

Aussies should take crash course in indian swear words.. They should better learn to differentiate "ma# ki" gaali's and "monkey"...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

IMHO all the 3 umpires should not be allowed to stand in the remaining matches and Ponting should be banned for the series.

I agree with the double standard post. Ponting was let off without even a warning. This is bad; for everyone.


----------



## New (Jan 8, 2008)

^agreed..Ponting and his teammates are shameless persons..They just wanted to win the test at any cost.ICC should ban both umpires..


----------



## nix (Jan 8, 2008)

ok, ICC bows. but now if the indians lose the third test also... then it will be a real shame. after all this hue and cry, its upto them to show what they're made of. the aussies will be more determined than ever to defeat india. 
im just warning that its really gonna be bad for india if they lose the third test...


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 8, 2008)

koi bataega ki ye jhagara fashad kyun ho raha hai  i dont hav tv n i had exams so no cricket  
some1 give link to all those details. i can find it in google thought but wat actually happened, u guys would be knowin more as u would hav seen durin the match


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2008)

Man,I cant believe you missed all the action  India has been fuming over the past few days owing to horrendously bad umpiring,ban on harbhajan (accused for racial abuse by Symonds) etc. etc.Visit cricinfo.com and read the articles.That will provide a detailed account of what all happened.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 8, 2008)

a movie out of it???, anyone


----------



## Indyan (Jan 8, 2008)

*ICC 'soften' up after England back India on umpiring issue*



> In the India versus Australia crisis arising out of umpiring blunders and allegations of players abusing each other, the wind in the last 24 hours is suddenly blowing India's way. A rigid International Cricket Council, which in recent years has rarely been a 'friend' of India, has suddenly been obliging Sharad Pawar and Company with decisions that should make the Indian cricket board content. The decision to oust Steve Bucknor from the third Test at Perth, to slap level 3 charges against an offensive Bradd Hogg and then appointing Ranjan Madugalle to oversee the functioning of match referee Mike Procter, clearly indicate a change in track by the ICC bosses. Apparently, India found support from unexpected quarters during Tuesday's ICC teleconference among Test-playing nations.
> 
> 
> Till about the wee hours of Tuesday, the ICC was adamant that Bucknor would stand in the Perth Test. ICC was categoric that as per convention, member nations had no business to complain after match officials were appointed. So Bucknor was apparently safe. By lunchtime, ICC was swallowing all its authority – Bucknor replaced by New Zealander Billy Bowden. Sources reveal ICC officials (read: Malcolm Speed) was snubbed by almost all Test playing nations during a teleconference to discuss the crisis in Australia. By virtue of the fact that India and Australia were two nations directly involved with the happenings during the Sydney Test, they played "passive" roles. But the BCCI officials had obviously done their homework better.
> ...


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

the test must be scrapped..they must not take into account the test results..


----------



## casanova (Jan 9, 2008)

^^
This would be good. The best would be do the just i.e; give the test to those who deserved it from day 1. India


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, they should replay the match. Instead of 2-0 to them, it should be 1-0. I am still surprised BCCI did not call back the team. We welcome that Hogg is suspended for his behaviour. But in previous series down the years against other nations, Mcgrath, Warne, Gillespie, Damien Fleming, Darren Lehmann, etc were no better. They escaped in 99% of the cases. Mcgrath was very much foul-mouthed.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 9, 2008)

India will surely get support from other countries.. coz there is not a single country out there which has not been bullied by ~!@#@#$ Aussies....


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 9, 2008)

Now ICC has appointed Ranjan Madugale (spelling??) as Chief Referee. WTH??
Instead of doing away with the very conecpt of appointing match referees, they have now added 1 more referee. Seriously, why do we need match referee? The players are mature enough to resolve their differences between themselves. If required allow the umpires to bring peace. Why do they need to behave like cry babies and complain to match referee -"He called me a monkey". What rubbish! Match referees only complicate matters.


----------

